# Options conflicts



## hcgoddard (Dec 12, 2006)

Does anyone know the answer to this problem?

We wish to upgrade a 2002 GLS to a current SL, with all the options: elite package, nav, satellite. The dealers tell me that I cannot get a car with all of these, and indeed if you try to build this on the Maxima site, you get conflicts. The site will delete options if you try to put them all in.

What is this problem? There are other brands without this inconpatibility?

HG.


----------



## platinumfossil420 (Feb 3, 2005)

i once read on a forum that "anything can be done if you have enough money." i honestly am not sure of the technical differences between the 04+ models and the 03- models. hopefully someone will help u more. but like i wrote, if you have the cash to spend, you will be able to put whatever you want in your ride. g/l
-Kris


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

platinumfossil420 said:


> i once read on a forum that "anything can be done if you have enough money." i honestly am not sure of the technical differences between the 04+ models and the 03- models. hopefully someone will help u more. but like i wrote, if you have the cash to spend, you will be able to put whatever you want in your ride. g/l
> -Kris


wow bro you're a retard...
what do you mean you're not sure what the difference is between the 03s ? and the 04s+? totally redesigned car um.. i think thats a major difference right there...

the reason why you get option conflicts its because nissan doesn't want cars sitting on a lot for too long.. for example on the 04-06 you could only get a six speed manual with the elite package in silver... its simply because they build them to sell... most people will want elite package but not six speed.. so if they build them in all colors they will actually lose money by having cars sit on a lot for too long..

its not that nissan is doing a bad thing.. they're just trying to sell their products.. every manufacturer will not put certain options on certain colors, models. because they know it will not sell..


----------

